# Solved: Wireless AFP File Sharing?



## case649 (Jun 5, 2005)

I set up a DSL-based internet network at my parent's place this afternoon, with two Macs connected right into the router and one connected wirelessly. Everything works great on the two wired computers, and on the wireless computer (20" flat iMac) the internet is working and we can also connect and print to the printer that is connected to the router.

File sharing doesn't work though. Both of the wired computers have sharing enabled, and can see eachother. The wireless computer can't see either of them, and if I turn on its sharing, the wired computers don't see it either. My parents could work around it but it would be an inconvenience.

Is there any way to fix this? Does a port have to be unblocked on the router, or maybe a setting changed on the wireless computer?

We're on a 2Wire wireless DSL modem with Qwest DSL, if that's of any help. Thanks in advance!


----------



## case649 (Jun 5, 2005)

Had to click a checkbox in the Network control panel. Problem solved!


----------

